# Meet The Blazer Dancers! (Part Two)



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Due to popular demand, here we go......


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/blazers/sights_sounds/Downloadable_Wallpaper_and_EG-60547-41.html

*Looking for wallpaper? Check this out.*


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

My job here is done! 

:djparty:


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*come on man*

are you THAT desperate?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

-----Loyalty4Life-----
:worship:







:worship:







:worship:


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

some of them pics are just nasty , but most seem to have at least one decent picture.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

:clap:
:twave: for Blazer Dancers!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> Due to popular demand, here we go......


I remember years ago, she had shorter hair, and it looked much nicer. But than again, I'm fond of short hair on women. (doesn't hurt she looked like someon I knew too)


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Here Petey, Petey, Petey!!!!!!! 










Hey bro, do you remember when I first started posting here and the :cthread: you gave me over this photo?

Just remembering the good ol times!!!!:drool:

:ttiwwp:


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*sing on key for crying out loud!*

All I can say is if Shannon comes back - somebody PLEASE - DO NOT LET HER SING! The girl is off key every time! ARGH! It is horrendous! :sour:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I am finally done with these pictures, got any others guys?

-Petey


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

BTW - If anyone wants my official recommendation, I say we make this a sticky for the entire off-season. 

Who's with me?


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

Shannon looks the best. 

BUT, they should have used MUCH better pictures on the wallpapers on nba.com. I've worked with big photography studios and models before, and it looked like they are just using random pics. 

Terrible photoshop skills as well. Tsk Tsk.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

:drool: 


To quote a famous dog:

"I think I'm in love"


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

BTW, Marlene is Kevin Duckworth's squeeze toy from what I understand.


----------

